# Mighty Dog Pet Food?



## LaBellaBarbie (Jul 10, 2008)

So I took Bella for her first vet appt today and everything was just great except the vet said she wasn't a fan of the Mighty Dog pet food I'd been giving her. I only use it because it is what the breeder sent her home with because it's what she uses and I was a bit nervous to switch her food with her being so young and all!

And advice on how to switch her? I was thinking of mixing the two together? And also, what kind of food do/did you feed your dog when they were a puppy?

Bella's a really good eater, if that matters at all.

Thank you all so much for any advice you might have! It's such a comfort to be able to come here and get advice from the experienced!
:wub:


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

Yea, Mighty dog, is like doggy junk food. You should switch, and doing in a 10 day series. Canidae, Evo, CP Organix, Wellness, and California Natural are all really good for them. There are alot more, but can't list them all. I believe good dog food is only carried at high end dog boutiques, feed stores, and the vet. Google some of these and see store locators. Good luck, and I am sure others will post with wonderful suggestions.


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Mighty dog is not good food. I recommond Natural Balance. I feed it to all of my dogs. Even the picky ones love it


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

WHEN YOU CHANGE THE FOOD DO A LITTLE AT A TIME NOT ALL AT ONCE.


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

QUOTE (kathym @ Jul 11 2008, 05:01 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=603824


> WHEN YOU CHANGE THE FOOD DO A LITTLE AT A TIME NOT ALL AT ONCE.[/B]


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

The pet food you buy in the grocery store is garbage - literally. It's made with the waste from the human food industry.

Everyone who owns a pet should read this article from the Animal Protection Institute:

http://www.api4animals.org/facts.php?p=359&more=1


----------



## preciouspups (Apr 13, 2008)

I started out feeding Tucker California Naturals, but he didn't eat it too well. We switched to Canadae and he seems to like it much better. He is happy at meal times now.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Wellness Puppy Food is a good brand.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Yes, any of the above mentioned dogs foods are good~~~~ I feed CeeCee Natural Balance and she loves it, along with things I cook for her also. I think and I will say this as delicately as possible, their little poop smells better when they eat a better grade of dog food!!!!


----------



## LaBellaBarbie (Jul 10, 2008)

QUOTE (CeeCee's Mom @ Jul 11 2008, 08:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=603861


> Yes, any of the above mentioned dogs foods are good~~~~ I feed CeeCee Natural Balance and she loves it, along with things I cook for her also. I think and I will say this as delicately as possible, their little poop smells better when they eat a better grade of dog food!!!![/B]


Ha ha! That made me laugh!

Yeah I am not a fan of the food at all, it even looks gross! They sell Wellness at the boutique by my house so I'm going to try and switch her over to that slowly. I guess I just mix in a bit at a time and wean her off the old stuff? I'm in Manhattan so there are a ton of options but I think I'll start with that one since the place is less than 2 blocks away!

Thanks everyone!!


----------



## babygirlmom (Jul 3, 2007)

QUOTE (CeeCee's Mom @ Jul 11 2008, 06:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=603861


> Yes, any of the above mentioned dogs foods are good~~~~ I feed CeeCee Natural Balance and she loves it, along with things I cook for her also. I think and I will say this as delicately as possible, their little poop smells better when they eat a better grade of dog food!!!![/B]



Natural Balance is the ONLY dog food my little girl will eat. She is the pickiest thing ever. I also feed her hamburger meat, green peas & carrots. Every now & then, I will give her a piece of hard cheese. She really loves that!

Every dog has different taste just as us humans, but just be sure you feed a premium product.


----------



## LaBellaBarbie (Jul 10, 2008)

I went to the pet boutique near me and they carry Wellness but she said it tends to be a little rich so I've decided to go with Merrick Puppy Plate and see how that goes over.

The ladies were super nice and fawned over little Bella, which is also great. She's not bee a huge fan of treats but they gave her "New Zealand Real Meat Lamb and Lamb Liver" treats and she gobbled it up!

Anyone have experience with these? Gosh I'm so paranoid about this stuff, sorry! I looked them up online and they seem pretty good and they are so Bella's new fave thing. I also like that I can rip them really easily and only give her a small little piece.


----------

